# Son to mother breeding



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all! 

I know this has been asked about before. Long story short, one of my does got accidentally bred by her son. From what I've read, health wise this isn't the end of the world. My issue is that they are registered Nigerians and I'll probably have one heck of a time selling kids that are that closely inbred. So, my question is, what would ya'll do? How long do I have to lute her? Is it difficult or dangerous to use? My vet is semi-retired, so he can be hard to get a hold of. Is lute the same for all species (I have a friend who works for a small animal vet and could maybe get some if it's the same stuff). Should I just let her kid and sell the kids unregistered or at a discount? I am so mad that I let this happen. I managed to keep them separated last year, but she didn't kid because I didn't have anyone to breed her with. I have an almost 7 month old buckling now, but he wasn't too into trying, so I was going to try again at her next heat cycle.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The kids will probably be fine, but it can reflect badly on a breeder if you were to register the kids. Usually something that closely bred is frowned upon. It just doesn't look good on paper. I would most likely sell the kids without papers.

I've never had to lute a goat so not sure on that. I've had experience with luting a couple mares which went fine. I can't remember how long after they were possibly bred that I luted them. If I recall it was about 10 days, but talk with your vet to get a dose and be sure! The vet should be able to help with any questions on that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can lute her 14 days after breeding. It's not that dangerous, and is easy to administer (it's a shot). If pregnant the doe will abort, if open she'll come into heat. 

Make sure the person luteing is NOT pregnant, because it'll cause abortions in people as well...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I would lute her so you can have good kids in the spring instead of wasting your energy and the does energy on inbred kids..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm leaning towards selling the kids unregistered. I'm hoping it didn't take, but the chances of that are slim to none. He's a mature buck. I'll just have to be extra vigilant in the future.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe I will lute her. She'll go back to her regular cycle pretty soon afterward, right?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Who knows, she may have gorgeous kids inbred or not. You could still make money with them, just not as much as registered kids. 

But then 5+ months is wasted, for kids you don't want to register because they're inbreds. The final call is up to you, and what you want from this doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My only thing with selling the unregistered kids is that even if you tell the person you sell them too that they are inbred, that person might turn around and sell them with no disclosure and these goats may end up being bred to a very close relative in the future without even knowing because nobody knows their family tree.. This could cause a very bad line of ND's somewhere far into the future..

Now I am not suggesting you sell them registered, as this would soil your reputation. Just explaining why I would opt to lute..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The lute will bring her into heat; that's what the drug is made for. If she's pregnant by just days, it's not going to cause her to abort. Her body will absorb anything.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

> My only thing with selling the unregistered kids is that even if you tell the person you sell them too that they are inbred, that person might turn around and sell them with no disclosure and these goats may end up being bred to a very close relative in the future without even knowing because nobody knows their family tree.. This could cause a very bad line of ND's somewhere far into the future..


I think you're over thinking this.  That is the risk you take when breeding non-registered animals. That shouldn't be a concern to the OP, in my opinion.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I may be over thinking.. I tend to do that.. But the thing is, she is not trying to breed unregistered animals, she has registered goats and has a chance to make more registered goats that will definitely make her more $


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well knowing that I have longer to find the lutelyse (sp?), I will probably go with lueting. It just happened yesterday. I just need her bred this year so I can show her. She's from good bloodlines, and the buck I intended to breed her too as well, so I'm better off stopping this pregnancy and rebreeding her. If I were to give her the drug too early, it won't work, right? 
From what I've read it will bring her into heat a couple of days later...I shouldn't breed her on that heat, right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry I don't know how lute works but I think it's a good idea if you have good bloodlines to get some good kids out of this  kidding takes a lot of energy from you and the doe, you want to make it worth your while 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Luteing too early will be ineffective, because the egg hasn't been implanted yet. Not sure on the breeding, but I'm assuming she could get pregnant on that heat?


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

How many days is she bred? That would influence my decision somewhat.

I've never had to lute a pregnant goat. I hate to be graphic, but does the doe just absorb the pregnancy or is there some kind of discharge and aftercare for that, including when to breed her next?


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

The breeding happened yesterday. I was going to lute her on day 14. I don't know if it absorbs at that point or not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

In_Clover said:


> How many days is she bred? That would influence my decision somewhat.
> 
> I've never had to lute a pregnant goat. I hate to be graphic, but does the doe just absorb the pregnancy or is there some kind of discharge and aftercare for that, including when to breed her next?


I've never used it either bit from my understanding on 14 days there will be no discharge or anything like that. Also from what I've read lute will bring her into heat yes but doesn't mean she will drop a egg. So don't plan on throwing her with the buck you want and having her bred. I would take her away from son and breed the following heat if you want her bred now.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

